# They are up in Centre County!



## doc (May 1, 2014)

Found a dozen grays in centre county today in about an hour in one of my really good spots. Checked another and only found 6 ticks! Lots of moisture means a good next couple of weeks hopefully.


----------



## orion024 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Doc,

Congards on your finds!! Centre County is a funny shaped county, If you can answer what part are you in?


----------



## birddog2631 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi also in centre counry...looking to try and find some elms n black Mo area...ticks seem terrible....but i want to pick my 1st ..can anyone point me in some kind of direction? or does anyone wanna join in the search???


----------



## ccmorelman (May 6, 2014)

Found 5 little grays around State College area...all pretty small...looked for about an hour at one of my usual "gray" spots. Checked some of my blond/yellow spots and nada...I think some rain will make things pop, woods still are pretty dead and dry.


----------



## doc (May 1, 2014)

I am around State College. Found 16 more grays the last two days, but things are starting to get pretty dry. With the warm weather, all we need is some rain to get the yellows up. Not looking good for moisture. I am going to check the creek bottoms this weekend where the ground is still a little moist. I found all the grays on hillsides next to pastures under dead poplars. The hills are drying up quick.


----------

